# Jetbeam SRA40 (4AA, XM-L2)



## gopajti (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello guys,

Jetbeam SRA40 coming soon, in October. This is what we know: 4AA, XM-L2 (T6), max output. 1000lm, rechargeable and no pwm flickering.


----------



## shelm (Sep 26, 2013)

very first impression:

BEAUTIFUL LOOKS.


----------



## Dr.444 (Sep 26, 2013)

Holy ........... ! 

Looks awesome ,, SO GLAD i didn't buy Sunwayman D40A yet 

Thanks ...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking really good, I've to say.


----------



## Luminater (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti (Sep 26, 2013)

price will be similar as DDR26


----------



## Quality (Sep 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see some stats.


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep, this looks like a good contender in the 4xAA category. I'll be very interested to see how many light levels it has (and at what spacing). I'm not a big fan of built in chargers, but I'd be giving this as a gift, and it might end up being a welcome addition. 

Thanks for the early look, gopajti (as always ).


----------



## Dr.444 (Sep 26, 2013)

Derek Dean said:


> I'll be very interested to see how many light levels it has (and at what spacing).



I'm sure it's Low-Med-High & Strobe !


----------



## stp (Sep 26, 2013)

On one picture the mode button has two glowing blue lights. I wonder what they are used for and more importantly if the mode button is two way or just regular switch. The blue leds could suggest that its two way....would be great.


----------



## eff (Sep 26, 2013)

gopajti said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Jetbeam SRA40 coming soon, in October. This is what we know: 4AA, XM-L2 (U2), max output. 1000lm, rechargeable and no pwm flickering.



If it has a good spacing between the different modes and a low lumen mode, it will be a good contender for the EA4 and the Gx25A3 
The only negative point is that I suspect it will be charging the AA cells in series . So every once in a while, one will have to rebalance the cells with a separate charger. Can someone confirm this ?


----------



## jamesmyname (Sep 26, 2013)

Unless I'm not thinking clearly right now, I've never seen an AA light with a built-in charger.

I'd rather it be a mini USB charging port. I have about five of those floating around between my house, car, and workplace at any given time.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 28, 2013)

first post updated, SRA40 will come XM-L2 *T6* (not U2), release date middle of october


----------



## ChibiM (Sep 28, 2013)

Little sad to see the huge warning on the side...
Would be nice to have something else or nothing.


----------



## stp (Sep 28, 2013)

ChibiM said:


> Little sad to see the huge warning on the side...
> Would be nice to have something else or nothing.



Agree, or removable sticker.


----------



## Sway (Sep 28, 2013)

I wonder if the choice to go with the T6 bin is driven by trying to pin down a certain tint - color temp?

It could just be price point, availability or competition in their line....Eh’ it’s just a though.....


----------



## JohnnyMac (Sep 28, 2013)

That is a nice looking light! Looks like a blend of the D40A and the EA4.


----------



## bill1971 (Oct 2, 2013)

:thinking: Hmmm, not a Sysmax member... Is that good or not? Only time will tell. Looking forward to buy one of them!


----------



## Dr.444 (Oct 16, 2013)

gopajti said:


> first post updated, SRA40 will come XM-L2 *T6* (not U2), release date middle of october



Still no info about the light ! ,, what's wrong ?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like they've done a really nice job with this one. Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## StorminMatt (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice to see that it doesn't use a battery carrier.


----------



## gopajti (Oct 18, 2013)

final specs (ANSI FL1)

Modes/Runtime: 20lm (45h), 240lm (5h), 960lm (2h)
Peak beam intensity: 38000cd
Max. beam distance: 390m
Dual switches
Power indicator
Rechargeable
Waterproof: IPX8 (2m)
Impact resistant: 1.5m
Premium type-III hard anodized anti-abrasive finish
Blister packing

I hope 38000cd is true.. would be awesome.


----------



## Quality (Oct 18, 2013)

960 lm for 2 hours lol

Why don't I believe them?


----------



## ashley1011 (Oct 18, 2013)

Wonderful, can't wait to have one, it won't make us disappointed.


----------



## gopajti (Oct 18, 2013)

960lm/2h is ok if you measured by ANSI FL1 standard.. run 960 5-10 minutes, step-down and now run 1h50-55m with 400-500lm I don't know. So this is ANSI standard problem, not jetbeam.. I hope you understand.


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2013)

I dont own a jetbeam..............yet this looks like it could be my first,very nice looking light...............my little ea4 may have a new friend.


----------



## Quality (Oct 18, 2013)

gopajti said:


> 960lm/2h is ok if you measured by ANSI FL1 standard.. run 960 5-10 minutes, step-down and now run 1h50-55m with 400-500lm I don't know.



That is probably pretty close to right. 

Are those the official specs that Jetbeam is going to use? I understand that the light is not out yet and that those may just be preliminary numbers, so I don't want to be too critical.

I just prefer when companies are more honest when they advertise the way high modes work, like the D40A for example.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 18, 2013)

gopajti said:


> 960lm/2h is ok if you measured by ANSI FL1 standard.. run 960 5-10 minutes, step-down and now run 1h50-55m with 400-500lm I don't know. So this is ANSI standard problem, not jetbeam.. I hope you understand.


Nitecore did the same thing with their ea4 lol


----------



## stp (Oct 18, 2013)

This light could be great but 2 switches and just 3 modes? What a waste


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 18, 2013)

Quality said:


> 960 lm for 2 hours lol
> Why don't I believe them?



Exactly. Does anyone seriously believe this type/size of light could run this hot/long!?
Of course it steps down...


----------



## dc38 (Oct 18, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> Exactly. Does anyone seriously believe this type/size of light could run this hot/long!?
> Of course it steps down...



...knowingly said the one with the ea4 avatar


----------



## phosphor (Oct 18, 2013)

Its' handsome, and I'm sure it will be well made. But I have little use for that many lumens, and that much throw. If I were to order it, I'm certain that when I turned it on I would be impressed, but days latter this light would only be another among a pile of lights that are just employed occasionally to do "parlor tricks" for the uninitiated. I find that at my age, throw wears off VERY quickly ! I know, however, there are others that probably would find the characteristics of this light useful.


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 19, 2013)

Any news on availability yet?


----------



## One missed call (Oct 20, 2013)

ChibiM said:


> Any news on availability yet?



According to the dealer here, it's the beginning of November.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm a little bit skeptical of the 38,000cd based on the size of the light. I'm not sure how they're picking up 15-18K lux over the EA4 but it would be great if it's true!


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 21, 2013)

Really looking forward to a review, especially one that compares this one with the nc EA4 and swm D40A.


----------



## Flashlike (Oct 21, 2013)

ChibiM said:


> Really looking forward to a review, especially one that compares this one with the nc EA4 and swm D40A.



*+1* 

Hopefully I won't be sorry that I already purchased a SWM D40A. The one thing that I don't like about the SWM is that the switches are small and very close together. 
The switch design on the Jetbeam looks better from that perspective. (just my opinion)


----------



## viperxp (Oct 22, 2013)

Flashlike said:


> *+1*
> 
> Hopefully I won't be sorry that I already purchased a SWM D40A. The one thing that I don't like about the SWM is that the switches are small and very close together.
> The switch design on the Jetbeam looks better from that perspective. (just my opinion)



Personally I would not buy SWM because of the battery holder.


----------



## gopajti (Oct 22, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I'm a little bit skeptical of the 38,000cd based on the size of the light. I'm not sure how they're picking up 15-18K lux over the EA4 but it would be great if it's true!



Patriot look at this

http://ledguide.cn/?p=948

they measured 33490 lux


----------



## One missed call (Oct 22, 2013)

ChibiM said:


> Really looking forward to a review, especially one that compares this one with the nc EA4 and swm D40A.



+1

...and hopefully the GX25A3 is among those in the comparison...


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 22, 2013)

Is that a windshield spike 6 pages before ? http://ledguide.cn/?p=942 

I have the small tripod (Gorillapod) already ...hmmmm ?.. Interesting.


----------



## RGB_LED (Oct 22, 2013)

It looks a lot like the DDR30 but, smaller, a bit more simplified and one emitter instead of 3. Btw, BatteryJunction has them listed on their site... http://www.batteryjunction.com/jetbeam-sra40.html. Btw, if it's like the DDR30 in function, it will be H-M-L. Looking forward to the reviews...


----------



## Capolini (Oct 22, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Nitecore did the same thing with their ea4 lol


 Right!! So did Fenix with the PD35,Eagletac does it with several of theirs, Sunwayman, ect, ect.!!

I wrote a thread about this!

Still looks like a nice light,,,personally If a company advertises x amount of lumens and it can ONLY sustain it for a few minutes, I don't want it!

I have the EA4 and got fooled with that one!! I still like the light but am disappointed in the misleading advertizing many of these manufacturers continue to do in order to stay a step ahead of their competitors!


----------



## gopajti (Oct 23, 2013)

SRA40 on official website
http://jetbeamlight.gotoip3.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=49


----------



## Quality (Oct 23, 2013)

2 important questions

What does turbo step down to after 3 minutes?

How intelligent is the "Intelligent charging circuit"

I suppose I might have to wait for a review for this info but I figured I'd ask and see if anyone knew.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 23, 2013)

Quality said:


> 2 important questions
> 
> What does turbo step down to after 3 minutes?
> 
> ...



I MAY be able to answer your first question! Usually these types of lights step down to the next level of brightness[Like my EA4 does]. High on this light is 960 lumens for 3 minutes. I am assuming it steps down to medium which is 240 Lumens!

I would hope that I am wrong and the light gradually gets dimmer like my TN12. 

If I am right, that is a huge drop off and would wonder why anyone would pay $100 for that!:thinking:

The EA4 goes from turbo at 860 lumens to 550 on High, also after 3 minutes. That is not too bad. The updated version has 960 lumens,,,,,not sure what high is off hand,probably about the same.

I realize that we all have different preferences and this still can/may be a great light for some people.


----------



## Quality (Oct 23, 2013)

You are right usually these types of lights step down to the next available mode but I would be surprised turbo didn't step down to somewhere in the 500 range. 

Based on the runtime of 2hr.


----------



## gopajti (Oct 23, 2013)

Capolini did you see ledguide.cn runtime test?? 

0-3 minutes ~960lm
3-13 minutes ~652lm
13-123 minutes ~441lm

they use eneloop nimh batteries (2000mAh)


----------



## Capolini (Oct 23, 2013)

gopajti said:


> Capolini did you see ledguide.cn runtime test??
> 
> 0-3 minutes ~960lm
> 3-13 minutes ~652lm
> ...


----------



## Capolini (Oct 23, 2013)

gopajti said:


> Patriot look at this
> 
> http://ledguide.cn/?p=948
> 
> they measured 33490 lux



Am I missing something??!!!

I don't read or understand Chinese!! I saw no tab for English!! lol!


----------



## Quality (Oct 23, 2013)

Capolini use Google Chrome and its "translate" option it works well.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 31, 2013)

SRA40 up on the JETBeam website.







http://jetbeamlight.gotoip3.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=49


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice design and specs. Now the big question is availiability and pricing, and a review


----------



## Derek Dean (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmmmmmm.......... I'm a little disappointed. A separate mode switch and only 3 brightness levels, with a maximum runtime of only 45 hours on the 20 lumen level. I see that when used on high it steps down after 3 minutes. I wonder if that's to the 240 lumen level? I like the idea of the built in charging port because it would be a gift, and it has a side switch and tail stands, but I was hoping for more output levels. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 1, 2013)

seems they dumbed it down too much 

no moonlight so i'm gonna skip on this one

and i'm not too comfortable charging NiMH in a sealed metal tube. though not as crazy as the nitecore MH40 charging TWO 18650's in SERIES (without BMS!) i'm sure some idiot will try to charge unbalanced eneloops which would end up venting

sunwayman D40A still rules


----------



## martinaee (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm kind of done with the pointless high levels. It's great to have a super high at 900 or more lumens, but when it steps down to 200 or so after only a few minutes it completely nixes what it could have been: a great indoor emergency light.

I'd much rather have a light at 500 lumens that doesn't have to step down.

I guess there is nothing wrong with the stepdown and the super high mode IS nice. They just really need two more modes on this light. A 500 lumen setting and a 3 lumen setting.


----------



## j3bnl (Nov 2, 2013)

Like the design of this quite a bit.
Jetbeam need to clarify just exactly what the step down from turbo is. Doesn't seem much point releasing a new light when potential buyers aren't sure exactly what they would be getting.
Not fussed about the charging port but it could be handy for occasional use.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wonder why jetbeam decided against a stainless head, or at least a retaining ring


----------



## viperxp (Nov 3, 2013)

I received one today,and did some tests (did not have time for a proper review yet) . So ... it is extremely well built,has very nice quality feel, and outthrows an Olight M22. I will do a review this week.


----------



## gopajti (Nov 4, 2013)

pics
http://www.forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7509


----------



## Patriot (Nov 4, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Am I missing something??!!!
> 
> I don't read or understand Chinese!! I saw no tab for English!! lol!



No reading necessary. He's steering us to the picture with the light meter that reads 33490 lux at what I'm assuming in 1m.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 4, 2013)

Derek Dean said:


> Hmmmmmm.......... I'm a little disappointed. A separate mode switch and only 3 brightness levels, with a maximum runtime of only 45 hours on the 20 lumen level. I see that when used on high it steps down after 3 minutes. I wonder if that's to the 240 lumen level? I like the idea of the built in charging port because it would be a gift, and it has a side switch and tail stands, but I was hoping for more output levels. Hmmmmmmmm.





martinaee said:


> I'm kind of done with the pointless high levels. It's great to have a super high at 900 or more lumens, but when it steps down to 200 or so after only a few minutes it completely nixes what it could have been: a great indoor emergency light.
> 
> I'd much rather have a light at 500 lumens that doesn't have to step down.
> 
> I guess there is nothing wrong with the stepdown and the super high mode IS nice. They just really need two more modes on this light. A 500 lumen setting and a 3 lumen setting.





j3bnl said:


> Like the design of this quite a bit.
> Jetbeam need to clarify just exactly what the step down from turbo is. Doesn't seem much point releasing a new light when potential buyers aren't sure exactly what they would be getting.
> Not fussed about the charging port but it could be handy for occasional use.




Guys, you might take another look at Gopajti's #48 post. It doesn't step down to 200 or even 240 lumens after 3 min.


----------



## Derek Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Guys, you might take another look at Gopajti's #48 post. It doesn't step down to 200 or even 240 lumens after 3 min.



Thanks, that's good to know. To bad they couldn't simply include a 500-600 lumen level as high and leave 900+ lumens for turbo.


----------



## 18650 (Nov 4, 2013)

HIGH: 960 lumens (2hrs), MID: 240 lumens (5hrs), LOW: 20 lumens (45hrs)


There are so many of short multi AA lights that get it close but not quite! If they took out the charging in this one and added a 500 lumen mode and a 2-3 lumen low for extended run it would be almost perfect for around the house. Maybe a 50-60 lumen mid too.


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 4, 2013)

I wonder if I put the flashlight into a river, will the charger port mess up the whole light....


----------



## viperxp (Nov 5, 2013)

It's rated IPX-8 so it should not ruin it. Anyway I will check it too.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2013)

Derek Dean said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. To bad they couldn't simply include a 500-600 lumen level as high and leave 900+ lumens for turbo.




I agree. It makes me wonder what's going on over at Jetbeam, that the entire design team let this light hit the production floor with only 3 modes and spaced so terribly. In the absence of a control ring there should probably be no less than 5 modes. It's interesting to see lights like this, the EA4, and D40A and no one has implemented a magnetic ring. I like the 4xAA format and it seems that Nitecore and Jetbeam especially (since they have control ring experience) are missing the boat.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 6, 2013)

The blackshadow padme has a magnetic control ring but the mode spacing isn't the best.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2013)

Tac Gunner said:


> The blackshadow padme has a magnetic control ring but the mode spacing isn't the best.



Good to know, thank you. More specifically I was thinking more along the lines of infinite adjustability. It overcomes the mode number and spacing issues, not that all stepped mode light have issues.


----------



## bright star (Nov 6, 2013)

Reserved


----------



## viperxp (Nov 6, 2013)

Just finished working on a review , you all are invited to read and comment.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?373964-JETBeam-SRA40-Review-(XM-L2-960-Lm-4xAA)

thank you


----------



## RGB_LED (Nov 8, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Good to know, thank you. More specifically I was thinking more along the lines of infinite adjustability. It overcomes the mode number and spacing issues, not that all stepped mode light have issues.


Agreed. The SWM M40A also has a magnetic control ring but only has 3 modes as well. I sent a note to SWM when the M40A came out and asked if they would ever come out with a V40A as I would definitely love that. Sadly, I never received a response... perhaps there isn't enough demand for something like that.

As for the SRA40, after reading viperxp's very good review, I would have to say that I'm a bit disappointed and will likely skip this one. Tempted to pick a NC EA4 though as I also really like the 4xAA form factor.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 8, 2013)

nah i wouldn't buy a mag-ring 4xAA. i prefer to have long runtime moonlight for zombie apocalypse or stuck-in-a-mineshaft scenarios


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Nov 9, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> nah i wouldn't buy a mag-ring 4xAA. i prefer to have long runtime moonlight for zombie apocalypse or stuck-in-a-mineshaft scenarios



I know, right?! middle modes are for convenience - no one want's to change a fuse in the dark or go for a moonlit walk with 1000 lumens, it would melt your eyeballs. Similarly moonlight mode isn't enough for these things. But a survival situation...that is where Turbo and Moonlight are all important. Turbo could ward off a mugger or signal a helicopter, moonlight will still be working constantly for weeks on end if you have a decent supply of batts.



Patriot said:


> No reading necessary. He's steering us to the picture with the light meter that reads 33490 lux at what I'm assuming in 1m.



Wow...way more throw than the swm D40 or the nitecore ea4. And yet the reflector doesn't seem all that bigger than the other two. I wonder how they got that extra throw?


----------



## Disciple (Nov 9, 2013)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Wow...way more throw than the swm D40 or the nitecore ea4. And yet the reflector doesn't seem all that bigger than the other two. I wonder how they got that extra throw?



Way more? Selfbuilt measured 29kcd for the D40A which has a medium-textured reflector. 33.5kcd from a smooth reflector doesn't seem unexpected. I doubt one could tell the difference between 29kcd and 33.5kcd by eye anyway without side-by-side white-wall comparison, if even then.


----------



## jdhermit (Nov 9, 2013)

Solid review, viper.
Just picked one up today from GG. almost bought the EA4, but luckily the sales guy mentioned this jetbeam. 
Definitely throws better, feels more solid (lil bigger) in hand, buttons better, and it matches my loved PA40!

Throws nicely outside tonight, but batts still charging up, so not much playtime yet!

JD


----------



## _UPz (Nov 10, 2013)

Got mine a few days ago.
First stepdown is at 3 minutes, from ~950LM to ~640LM.
There's a second stepdown, 10 minutes later (13 minutes from activacion), when the light goes to 435LM.
Then, when the batteries are almost done, it goes down to low mode.

I'll try to publish review next week.

Cheers!


----------



## viperxp (Nov 10, 2013)

_UPz said:


> Got mine a few days ago.
> First stepdown is at 3 minutes, from ~950LM to ~640LM.
> There's a second stepdown, 10 minutes later (13 minutes from activacion), when the light goes to 435LM.
> Then, when the batteries are almost done, it goes down to low mode.
> ...



More reviews the better!
Just from curiosity, have you read my review? Do you share my opinion of the build and feel of the light?


----------



## j3bnl (Nov 10, 2013)

Could any of the guys who already have this light confirm the dimensions (head, length etc) please?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 10, 2013)

From el-top

Length: 108mm
Head diameter: 49mm
Body diameter: 41mm


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 10, 2013)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Wow...way more throw than the swm D40 or the nitecore ea4. And yet the reflector doesn't seem all that bigger than the other two. I wonder how they got that extra throw?



49mm vs. 40mm bezel for starters.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 11, 2013)

I missed the 49mm bezel diameter as one site had the wrong figures. Between that and the smooth reflector I think it's a bit disappointing at only 33.5kcd. EagleTac manages 48-52kcd (3rd party tests) with a 47mm XM-L2 head in their SX25 series (admittedly with more battery power).


----------



## blackFFM (Nov 12, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> 49mm vs. 40mm bezel for starters.





Disciple said:


> I missed the 49mm bezel diameter as one site had the wrong figures. Between that and the smooth reflector I think it's a bit disappointing at only 33.5kcd. EagleTac manages 48-52kcd (3rd party tests) with a 47mm XM-L2 head in their SX25 series (admittedly with more battery power).





It's not the diameter of the reflector which is relevant for throw, it's especially the depth. Did you measure the depth?


----------



## Disciple (Nov 12, 2013)

It's actually both, and no I did not. However, there should be plenty of room for a deep reflector so if it doesn't have one that's still somewhat disappointing. I am assuming they were aiming for throw because of the smooth reflector.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 12, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> It's not the diameter of the reflector which is relevant for throw, it's especially the depth. Did you measure the depth?



I guess my assumption was that a 20% increase in bezel diameter should realize a corresponding increase in reflector diameter or else what's the point?


----------



## TheGreatGazzoooo (Nov 25, 2013)

Not sure I like this model over the EA4 design. I would never use a charger in series so this is wasted parts, cost and space for me. I also don't like the ugly switch and fat bezel around the reflector I'd rather the head be a tad smaller with that size of reflector like the EA4. I think I will wait for the updated EA4.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 25, 2013)

TheGreatGazzoooo said:


> I think I will wait for the updated EA4.



You're waiting for something that may not happen. I recommend the Sunwayman D40A.


----------



## TheGreatGazzoooo (Nov 25, 2013)

I like that Sunwayman D40A better but I might still wait until Christmas at hopes of the updated EA4!:thumbsup:


----------



## Disciple (Nov 26, 2013)

What updates are you hoping for other than a corrected switch?


----------



## TheGreatGazzoooo (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm interested in the XM-L2 upgrade in the EA4. I can get a custom EA4 at Illumination Supply but it might be the old switch. Plus I hope for the newest version to have the XM-L2 T6 rather than the U2.

https://illuminationsupply.com/expl.../nitecore-ea4-l2-xml2-p-324.html#.UpSxZuKjIyY


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Way more? Selfbuilt measured 29kcd for the D40A which has a medium-textured reflector. 33.5kcd from a smooth reflector doesn't seem unexpected. I doubt one could tell the difference between 29kcd and 33.5kcd by eye anyway without side-by-side white-wall comparison, if even then.


FYI, my full review of the SRA40 is now up.

For the record, I measured peak intensity throw as just a hair under 35k cd on the SRA40 (compared to 29k on the D40A). Bezel diameter on the SRA40 was 48.5mm on my sample, compared to 40.0mm on the D40A. I haven't extracted the reflector to measure it, but it does seem a little deeper on the SRA40. 

The beamshots in the review tell the real story though - the SRA40 reflector design seems to make a more sharply defined hotspot, with less light escaping into the corona. Effectively, this makes the SRA40 look "brighter" at a distance, as the hotspot is more uniformly bright. Check it the review for more info. :wave:


----------



## Disciple (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks selfbuilt.


----------

